
The Internet Is Rife with In-Browser Miners and It's Getting Worse Each Day - mikecarlton
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/the-internet-is-rife-with-in-browser-miners-and-its-getting-worse-each-day/
======
mrguyorama
No matter what you think with regard to whether crypto-mining is "wasted"
energy or not, my opinion is that running a miner in such a high level virtual
machine is DEFINITELY wasting energy.

